
The Untold Story of ILM, a Titan That Forever Changed Film - ghosh
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/inside-ilm/
======
agumonkey
The personal anecdotes here are amazing. Betting a 100M$ project on a liquid
metal set of pixels. Animators going mad. People tearing up when seeing life-
like CG creatures for the first time.

